# The best photo of YOU...?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so most of us carry cameras while we're out and about on the water. As such, theres been some cracking photos taken of various AKFF members while fighting or catching fish from their yaks. And as everyone loves to see photos of themselves in this situation I was wondering what is the best photo of yourself yak fishing that you've seen taken?

Please post up the best shot/s of yourself in action (please limit it to 3 at most).

If you don't have the photo yourself, and its located within a trip thread, you can save the image to your computer and then upload it to the forum.

So c'mon, show us your hero shots!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

This is my favourite, taken by Gatesy at Bluefish Pt, June last year:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Peril
that is an awesome pic :twisted: 
what fish were you hooked up to at the time ?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVeQkj4AACdfgAAQQIH58g2wXAq//96gMADGaICEm1GIAPKNlDT0EPUA1Ke0KejTQI9Q0BgJkwNQZTIpmk2kDT1GgZGg0Aeo4SGv2WN0zmnVnj1hNViytoShf6luTKQzhlve+8YKweUTi5SrVibEhE32EN7YQkG0ZAlxOkBi0dVWmtD6VBi/MJmUeLD2Nv1+nZerMbAaRfB8qk84A68B7gBQVkGtaNojljSiMDAfiOm7r+zyD0DuLaHCNdgnBigzEQ1Azlpb8pnMDjqfCwhI1CnpLgkI5hTFhBzkIgZwMtcpwKlBxBQlf8XckU4UJBXkJI+A


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

What about your famous Dolphin leap photo Red?

It was yours wasn't it?

PD


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Prawndog said:


> What about your famous Dolphin leap photo Red?
> 
> It was yours wasn't it?
> 
> PD


Yes Red took that shot but it was of Arpie.

I'll start up a different thread about 'Your best photo of somebody else'


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've got a couple of fave's.

This one taken by Cid at Kurnell








And this one taken by MangoX (i think) at Norah Head


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

These 2 by Varp















And this by AGE








Both of PB's


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Me fighting a rampaging longtail


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

please limit shots in this thread to only those of yourself. thanks


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Peril said:


> This is my favourite, taken by Gatesy at Bluefish Pt, June last year:


Is that you paddling through some Gatesy Spu Burley !!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

This is my fave - taken by Tugboat ( I think ).............. Cloey Kings and making the Magnum Butt look like a Banana !!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Its me !!! At Cloey


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

That's a great photo ***, same with the one of Peril!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Can't decide between these two, both taken while fighting the same fish (10.5kg tuna), Yeppoon. Shame about the quality of the shots (cameraman was using VGA mode by mistake) but they illustrate the fight pretty well.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

heres mine:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Love the 4am in the morning feel ( It was actually 5am ).









An slight effect with contrast, fish is a PB.









My all time fave and almost a hat trick, PB Brown Trout included.









I caught a fish, but who cares, hows the serenity!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

cheers,
Cid


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm anti-social, so I rarely have anybody nearby to snap a photo  
This is about the only one I can find.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

My two faves:

PB bream:









First cod:


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Some awesome photos guys , makes my "best" pretty lame, taken by *leftiant* at a very calm Mulwala


----------

